# Hotronix Heat Press Pressure Question



## gailevans (Aug 9, 2008)

I just received an order of custom transfers from F&M Expressions that has a pressure recommendation of 60 PSI. I went to their website and the transfers are recommended to be pressed at 50-60 PSI (firm). Can someone translate what that means for a Hotronix press? Mine has numbers like 1, 2, 3, etc. I looked at the Hotronix and Stahl's websites and couldn't find a translation of PSI to numbers.


----------



## curtrnev (May 28, 2007)

I don't know about p.s.i. conversion to their numbers but I have a hotronix press and usually set it at 3 or 4 for plastisol tranfers. on 4 it sets the ink a little more "in" the shirt and 3 seem to leave it more on top of the fabric with a little brighter color.

Curtis


----------



## tdeals (Dec 13, 2006)

gailevans said:


> I just received an order of custom transfers from F&M Expressions that has a pressure recommendation of 60 PSI. I went to their website and the transfers are recommended to be pressed at 50-60 PSI (firm). Can someone translate what that means for a Hotronix press? Mine has numbers like 1, 2, 3, etc. I looked at the Hotronix and Stahl's websites and couldn't find a translation of PSI to numbers.


That's correct in that you won't find PSI conversion info on the Stahls' or Hotronix site.

Assuming you have a standard Hotronix press (i.e., 16x20 auto clam), you pressure settings are found on page 9 of the machine manual (which is page 10 of the PDF file):



*1-3 = Light Pressure*


*4-7 = Medium Pressure*


*8-9 = Heavy (or, Firm) Pressure*
If you do not have the Hotronix model mentioned, check the manual for your model and find the Firm setting to use.

AB


----------



## JoshPhagan (Oct 12, 2011)

Hey, I just bought a Stahls hottronix press and am finding if I press a shirt with more than 6 pressure it automattically pops back up by itself. Do get a high pressure pressing of 8 or 9, is it normal to have to hold the press down? Making sure its not my press, I assumed you could walk away while its pressing without having it pop back up. Thanks


----------



## Animal Mother (Sep 1, 2016)

JoshPhagan said:


> Hey, I just bought a Stahls hottronix press and am finding if I press a shirt with more than 6 pressure it automattically pops back up by itself. Do get a high pressure pressing of 8 or 9, is it normal to have to hold the press down? Making sure its not my press, I assumed you could walk away while its pressing without having it pop back up. Thanks


I actually was having this issue with my AutoClam after I first bought it. And while this sounds quite simple, I found that I simply needed to press down on the handle with much more pressure and then it would lock in. It actually had me laughing when I figured it out, but yeah, it seems the higher the pressure setting then the harder you need to press down on the handle for it to lock into place. Hope that helps!


----------



## 629837 (Jan 23, 2016)

Has anyone figure out the PSI Conversion as yet for the Hotronix Heat Press? I have the 16x16 Auto Clamp Heat Press and just lately I've been trying out different transfers from Pro World, The Wild Side and ArtBrands But the few I've tested already came out 50/50 Some came out perfect while others got messed up really bad using the same settings that they require.I'm guessing 40-60PSI would be somewhere in the Medium pressure range 4-7 on the Hotronix HeatPress.


----------



## mfatty500 (Jan 18, 2010)

Post #3 is pretty accurate, I would contact Pro World and ask them


----------



## streamersbox (Dec 16, 2016)

hey guys,
on hotronix heat presses (or others) numbers represent 14.5 psi

so if you need 60 psi , you gotto set your heat press to around 4


----------



## bradyboyy88 (Nov 10, 2014)

streamersbox said:


> hey guys,
> on hotronix heat presses (or others) numbers represent 14.5 psi
> 
> so if you need 60 psi , you gotto set your heat press to around 4


How accurate is this post. i have not seen this anywhere else.


----------



## pippin decals (Aug 26, 2015)

tdeals said:


> That's correct in that you won't find PSI conversion info on the Stahls' or Hotronix site.
> 
> Assuming you have a standard Hotronix press (i.e., 16x20 auto clam), you pressure settings are found on page 9 of the machine manual (which is page 10 of the PDF file):
> 
> ...



Stahls contacted me on this a few weeks ago. 
And this is what they told me on the pressure numbers--



*1-3 = Light Pressure*


*4-6 = Medium Pressure*


*7-9 = Heavy (or, Firm) Pressure*
??

I am curious on conversion numbers also. I was going to order some material and it was using psi for pressure and not like what the hotronix Fusion uses, So i didnt go with it .. There has to be some sort of table for it ,Or someone needs to be Einstein and figure it our for us all who need these numbers lol.


----------



## bradyboyy88 (Nov 10, 2014)

pippin decals said:


> Stahls contacted me on this a few weeks ago.
> And this is what they told me on the pressure numbers--
> 
> 
> ...


I agree the conversion has to be possible. Sad thing is I have my undergrad and masters in mathematics but id to do some serious googling on how to really measure it properly then convert to PSI. One idea would be to fill some sort of bag with air that you press down on with the heatpress and use a air pressure guage/tire guage. Seems like a lot of work but this might be really useful info to folks.


----------



## pippin decals (Aug 26, 2015)

Here you go.......Got the info we all need ...For every number is 10 psi.
So 1 would be -10 psi 
2 = 20 
3 = 30 and so on.

I got the info from a tech at stahls.


----------

